# Forum software updated



## mkellogg

After a worrying about it for the last week, I finally upgraded the forum software. (Mostly software bug fixes.)  The forum was down for about 10 minutes, and it took another 20 to get everything back to normal (I think)!  If I knew it was going to be that easy, I wouldn't have worried so much...

BUT, if anyone notices anything not working right, please let me know!

Mike


----------



## Alpha0ne

Hi Mike,
I don’t know if it is relevant, but at times the page viewed shows up as text only, all the frames vanish and it looks quite weird...Once you move to another page it goes back to normal.  Perhaps my PC needs upgrading.  (Today is the first day it has happened. I use Fire-fox-web browser)

While your there, one little thing...When I became a member I typed in my alias wrong: hence, Alpah0ne which should have been Alpha0ne. I already took the liberty of taking that name too, just in case someone else took it instead. Can you change it for me, retaining my stripes (Posts=121) otherwise I am back to novice...  I Would be grateful if you could. My pswrd: on request.
Thank you for everything, and I am not trying to flatter you, but this is by far the best forum on the Internet.
Cheers! Keep up the good work.
Regards
A1 

PS
-You must be beginning to think I am a "pain in the arse" (in jargon english)


----------



## Focalist

Am I just imagining it / am I looking in the wrong place -- or is it no longer possible to delete one's own posts?

F


----------



## mkellogg

Alpha0ne (as you are now called!),

I had heard that Firefox has a problem updating the new style sheet that sets the formatting.  I think you need to do a ctrl-F5 or something like that, or clear your browser's file cache.  If that doesn't work, let me know. (My Firefox works fine.)

And you're not much trouble at all!  I am glad to have you around, especially when you are helping me fix problems.  (You, too, Focalist.)

Hi Focalist,
I can't get anything by you.  You can still edit your posts, but only for 7 days.

Mike


----------



## Philippa

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Hi Focalist,
> I can't get anything by you.  You can still edit your posts, but only for 7 days.
> Mike


Aaaah!!  
I always meant to go back and correct my spelling as I learned words right (in English   !!) And now it's too late! Dictionary with 2 n's is there for ever! And probably others I have yet to discover!
Oh well!
Philippa


----------



## Focalist

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Hi Focalist,
> I can't get anything by you.  You can still edit your posts, but only for 7 days.


Ta, Mr K. The possibility of deleting seems to be there again -- or I was too bleary-eyed to see it upon rising ce matin? 

Those who don't realize within seven days that they've posted an utter balls-up probably don't deserve to be given the right their fevered rantings zu liquidieren in any case...

F


----------



## mkellogg

Phillipa,  

One of the wonders of forums is that misspellings are actually good.  More people find us through Google that way.  

Mike


----------



## Philippa

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Phillipa,
> 
> One of the wonders of forums is that misspellings are actually good.  More people find us through Google that way.
> 
> Mike



Really?!!  

Philippa (with one l and 2 p's at the end!)


----------



## jacinta

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Phillipa,
> 
> One of the wonders of forums is that misspellings are actually good.  More people find us through Google that way.
> 
> Mike




This is great!  I love it  .  I also love the new "ask a question" label/button next to New Thread.  That will help a lot!  Very smart.


----------

